# pkg not working after upgrade from 11.2 -> 12.0



## Ludwig (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi, my jails are not properly upgraded and I don't understand what the reason is and how to resolve that problem. Usually, I run `pkg --jail myjail update` and `pkg --jail myjail upgrade` to update my jails. Now I always get the message `pkg: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg bootstrap -f" recommended` after running the upgrade command. I ran `pkg bootstrap -f` inside the jail but he always thinks that I am running 11.2. By the way, `freebsd-version -ku` tells me on the host and in the jail that I am running `12.0-RELEASE-p12`. If I run `pkg -vv` inside the jail, pkg outputs that I am using 11.2 but how can I change this?


```
...
METALOG = "";
OSVERSION = 1102000;
IGNORE_OSVERSION = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

What does `freebd-version -u` show? What are you using to manage your jails? How did you upgrade them?  And did you restart the jails after you upgraded?


----------

